# Lazy stuffed peppers...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

While i am a big fan of stuffed peppers, it takes a few to fill me. Momma don't like making them often as labor to yield is not properly proportionate. 
I told her last week i would cook today. 
here it is... 

2 1/2 pounds ground chuck (or beef if you want) 
3 green peppers 
3 jalepeno peppers 
3 onions 
4 cups rice 
one can (large 29 oz) tomato sauce walmart's best 
one large wally world can of diced maters 
black pepper and any other seasons to taste 
I diced one pepper (each type) and one onion and added to the raw beef to brown. 
Once browned I took them and added (drained) to 2 casserole dishes along with 2 cups rice and 4 cups water to each I put halves of the remaining veggies in each. Bake for 30 or so minutes at 350. Once rice is done and water nearly evaporated add half each of the sauce and maters to them and heat for additional 10 or so minutes... 
Sorry if it is confusing but I don't do well with recipes... 
Brent


----------



## jamie4800 (Jul 30, 2010)

i have been looking for a recipe like this. i think ill try it tonight . thanks


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. Something I will try. I went ahead and bookmarked this page.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

It is truly a lazy way to get the stuffed pepper flavor...

I guess it could be called "stuffed pepper casserole"...

Brent


----------

